# My time in Leeds



## Vaidas (Jul 22, 2003)

I know this is *urban* showcase, but I still hope you don't mind a few shots from the Golden Acre park just outside Leeds. 

81.











82.











83.











84.











85.











86.











87.











88.











89.











90.











91.











92.











...and to return to urbanity...

A shot from the Leeds University campus. Some kind of weird gravestone footpath:

93.











And underneath the railway tracks, near The Cockpit club.

94.


----------



## Vaidas (Jul 22, 2003)

frozen said:


> You are a fantastic photographer, Vaidas   My fav. pics is the 22
> 
> http://foto.terpe.lt/inkelti/20090602/900_DSC_4403.jpg
> 
> ...


Thanks!
All of these shots have been done with a Nikon D50, but I have since upgraded to a D90.


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks for the pics. Englisch cities have a very typical ambiance, i like it!


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Great pics. Would like to see more of those Victorian streets and ware houses.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Very interesting!


----------



## Vaidas (Jul 22, 2003)

A few shots from Headingley, where I lived for two years.

Frost, especially in the evening is a very rare event in Leeds 

95.











96.










97.











98.











99.











100.











That evening of February 2008 had some amazing sky 

101.











102.











103.











104.











105.











106.











107.


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

Great shots of Leeds!


----------



## Vaidas (Jul 22, 2003)

A cloudy Summer's day

108.











The following 7 photos were taken in Clarence dock, a waterside area, most of which was built up just a couple of years ago.


Royal Armouries museum.

109.











110.











111.











112.











113.











114.











A war mask on the wall of the Royal Armouries.

115.











On my way back - a shot of the inner city ring road.

116.


----------



## linda5508 (Jun 16, 2009)

wow those are some amazing pictures


----------



## Republica (Jun 30, 2005)

Vaidas said:


> "Those bloody students" crossing the road illegally (well, actually, no-one gives a damn about jaywalking in the UK )


Haha, thats because its not illegal to cross a road, anywhere, at any time.

Good photos by the way.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

I love it!!!

Brilliant shots.


----------



## TSRJames (Aug 22, 2008)

Brilliant! :banana:

Superb shots – you defiantly have a talent. Nice to see Leeds on the international boards as it doesn't get the exposure it should as it's a wonderful place. You’ve done a great job of showcasing some of the NW and central areas of my city. Cheers. :cheers:


----------



## WasanUKboy (Jul 10, 2008)

my boyfriend study there so might go for a visit


----------



## Leeds No.1 (Jul 26, 2004)

Good photos. 33 and 34; not so good when you're stuck in it!

Also the chimneys are part of the LGI, a huge hospital in the City Centre, not a power station.


----------



## Rob (Sep 11, 2002)

Fantastic photos, really good and arty. They provide views and impressions of my city in a different light.


----------



## Lariabian (Mar 25, 2009)

Beautiful city !!!

Regards.


----------



## Immunda Leodis (Aug 10, 2008)

Great shots. It's good to see Leeds portrayed in a favourable light! :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow Vaidas, what a stunning photography! :applause:
Keep on the great work!

And Leeds seems a surprisingly beautiful city.


----------



## Vaidas (Jul 22, 2003)

Thanks for your comments, guys! I'm really glad the photos are appreciated 





Leeds No.1 said:


> Good photos. 33 and 34; not so good when you're stuck in it!
> 
> Also the chimneys are part of the LGI, a huge hospital in the City Centre, not a power station.


Well, the chimneys do belong to LGI, but it's because (as far as I'm aware) LGI has an autonomous power station 

117.











Anyway, some shots from last autumn from my route to the university and back home.

118.











The high-rise in this photo is Broadcasting House, a student accommodation tower which is being built where the old BBC headquarters used to be. The building is nearly finished now and has an interesting rusty cladding. My next installment of photos will have a few recent shots of it 

119.











My office has an amazing view towards the North and East of the city. That morning the weather was pretty awesome too with quick showers and patches of sunlight  Unfortunately, the dirty windows can't really be opened which makes photography rather tricky.

120.











121.











The sky over Hyde Park.

122.











Typical street of terraced houses. These ones are at least a bit more interesting architecturally - houses in the rest of the area are very plain and densely built.

123.











A cluster of small shops and take-aways. Hyde park is very culturally diverse with a large Asian population.

124.


----------



## Vaidas (Jul 22, 2003)

Republica said:


> Haha, thats because its not illegal to cross a road, anywhere, at any time.
> 
> Good photos by the way.


It took a while getting used to 
I think the first time I realised it was when I was about to cross an empty street during a red light. I saw a policeman and decided to wait for the green to come up, except the policeman crossed the road himself 

At the same time whenever I come back to Lithuania for holidays I risk getting fined because of my habits of crossing the road the British way


----------

